# Dead Horse being Beaten Smiley



## marty45714

Would someone please add to the smileys a horse lying on the ground being beaten, so that I can post it the next time someone starts a DLB thread?
Thanks!
!rolling


----------



## kaminsco

marty45714 said:


> Would someone please add to the smileys a horse lying on the ground being beaten, so that I can post it the next time someone starts a DLB thread?
> Thanks!
> !rolling


Amen!:hurah:


----------



## wmschultz

Like this:


----------



## jclark

wmschultz said:


> Like this:


That is just disturbing.


----------



## WolfpackSully

I think I saw it move! 

Sully


----------



## marty45714

wmschultz said:


> Like this:


Yeah, or this which actually looks like a vbulletin smiley:


----------



## marty45714

wmschultz said:


> Like this:


Here's the most realistic looking one I've seen:


----------



## macEarl

You guys are cracking me up. It's only fair to ask - at what point will the dead horse being beaten art reach the dead horse being beaten level? :lol:


----------



## SuperTech1

macEarl said:


> You guys are cracking me up. It's only fair to ask - at what point will the dead horse being beaten art reach the dead horse being beaten level? :lol:


Two posts ago......


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This kills me. I want to use it every time someone in the HR20 says:

"My Tivo never gave me trouble"
"This box is the worst POS"
"Is it ever going to be right"
"Mine doesn't do that"
"Earl! HELP ME NOW!!"

or any variation of the above.


----------



## Chris Blount

Added. 

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## paulman182

Maybe its just the mood I'm in but I think this is the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Nick

You, my friend, are easily amused.


----------



## James Long

Seems like a rude smiley ...


----------



## BobaBird

Chris Blount said:


> Added.
> 
> :beatdeadhorse:


Thanks! (smiley disabled in this post so we can see the code)


----------



## Steve Mehs

James Long said:


> Seems like a rude smiley ...


That's nothing. Go to mysmilies.com and click on Obscene.


----------



## James Long

Ah, but this is a family friendly site ...

BTW: Another new Smiley for those times when one is preaching to the choir ...

reach:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but how do you get to the list of smiles?

Thanks!


----------



## James Long

When making a post (in advanced mode not quick reply) there are 15 basic smilies to the right of the message box. The More link will take you to the full list which will allow you to click on a smiley to add it to your reply (or see the shortcut text so next time you can just type the text without pulling the menu).


----------



## TheRatPatrol

James Long said:


> When making a post (in advanced mode not quick reply) there are 15 basic smilies to the right of the message box. The More link will take you to the full list which will allow you to click on a smiley to add it to your reply (or see the shortcut text so next time you can just type the text without pulling the menu).


Hmmm. I don't see that box next to the reply box. Maybe I have my settings wrong?


----------



## James Long

You should see it if you use the "reply" button on the bottom of each post of the "Post reply no quote" button. Just not the "Quick Reply" on the thread page.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

James Long said:


> You should see it if you use the "reply" button on the bottom of each post of the "Post reply no quote" button. Just not the "Quick Reply" on the thread page.


Yes, thats the button I use. Still don't see them. Hmmmm....


----------



## Steve Mehs

You don't get this?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Steve Mehs said:


> You don't get this?


No I don't. I guess I must have a different version, or my settings are off?


----------



## James Long

It's possible something is turned off in your browser ...
What style are you using at DBSTalk? DBSTalk Default?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

James Long said:


> It's possible something is turned off in your browser ...
> What style are you using at DBSTalk? DBSTalk Default?


I'm using DBSTalk Default with Firefox.


----------



## Chris Blount

theratpatrol said:


> I'm using DBSTalk Default with Firefox.


Which version of FireFox are you using? I'm using 2.0 and have no problem with the smilies.


----------



## Ron Barry

You need to go into Miscellaneous Options under UserControl Panel and select Enhanced Interfaces. That will get you the smiles like Steve shows.


----------



## Nick

:beatdeadhorse:

. . . :thats: :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Chris Blount said:


> Which version of FireFox are you using? I'm using 2.0 and have no problem with the smilies.


I have version 1.0.7.



Ron Barry said:


> You need to go into Miscellaneous Options under UserControl Panel and select Enhanced Interfaces. That will get you the smiles like Steve shows.


Don't see "Miscellaneous Options" under User CP.

My smiles work fine on other sites, so I'm thinking I have a settings issues wrong on here.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ron Barry

It is under User CP->Edit Options. Scroll to the bottom of the page and you should find it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Ron Barry said:


> It is under User CP->Edit Options. Scroll to the bottom of the page and you should find it.


 :eek2: :lol: DOH, there it is, GOT IT! Thanks! :hurah: :grin: :cheers2: :sure:


----------

